# Please help if you can !!



## Mandaleem (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello I'm new here.i am 32 years old female I have been having thyroid symptoms and just recently had test done. I had an ultrasound as I have a goiter and a small nodual. The size of my thyroid is in the upper range of normal. My labs came back as follows
T4 free 1.1 (0.8-1.8 ng/dl)
Tsh 0.90. ( 0.4-4.5)
T3 free 3.2 ( 2.3-4.2 ph/ml)
Thyroglobulin antibodies thyroid peroxidase 
10 high. ( <9 iu/ml ) 
I also have an irregular heart beat now which my heart monitor showed and I'm referred to a cardiologist. Any advice or take on this is appreciated!!!! Thank you so much


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome!

Is something missing? You have Thyroglobulin Ab and Thyroid Peroxidase listed but one of them is missing a number; I think?

Anyway, I am glad you had the ultra-sound. Did they give you a description of the nodule?

Are you currently on thyroid medication?

What were your initial symtoms?


----------



## Mandaleem (Dec 11, 2014)

Andros. Ultra sound findings are " thyroid is at the upper limit of normal in size. The right thyroid lobe measures 4.1x1.8 x 1.9cm and the left 4.1x 1.6 x 1.7 cm. the isthmus measures 0.5 cm. there is normal exhogenicity of both lobes. A 0.3 cystic nodule is seen in the posterior aspect of the mod right thyroid. No focal nodules are identified the left thyroid. There is normal vascular flow seen in both lobes." I don't know if it mentioned my goiter but I was diagnosed with goiter when I was 16 from a mri of my neck 
As far as the antibodies number that was the only number give and reference range from quest diagnoatics.
My inital symptoms are enlargement of neck area. Problems swallowing. Fatigue. Heart palpatations. Extreme anxiety. Cold intolerance. Just not feeling well mostly the heart tho and I am
Not on any thyroid medication 
Thank you for your input. I appreciate it so much.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes; the goiter will take the path of least resistance so that would encompass the esophagus and other interior organs as well. Sounds to me like you are a candidate for ablation no matter what.

You are welcome and the holidays are rather disruptive around here but hang in there; others will respond.

Hugs,


----------



## Mandaleem (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok thank you I appreciate that. But to you my numbers look good tho? What should I ask or expect when I go to see my gp about my antibodies coming back high. Over the phone the nurse said nothing to be concerned with dr will talk at next appointment next month. ?


----------



## Mandaleem (Dec 11, 2014)

Any ideas ? Thank you!!


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Mandaleem said:


> Any ideas ? Thank you!!


I'm going to be really honest here.

If you have a goiter that means your thyroid is trying to compensate for something. It could be lack of idione, lack of hormones or an autoimmune disorder. At any rate, your thyroid should not be swelling to operate properly.

If anyone gives you the BS of of telling you your swollen thyroid is operating in normal range and therefore functional, call them out and find another thyroid doctor.

This comes from someone with family that were turned away with goiters before they were understood while immigrating to the USA. If the goiter is caught within the first 5 years and is from iodine issues it can be reduced. After that it is always going to be there in the vast majority of cases but the strain of thyroid is lessened. Same goes for a goiter cause by other things. Just because your thyroid is showing proper numbers means squat if it is growing to give out those proper numbers. I have an aunt that was told that, refused hormone treatment and ended up with a huge goiter that had gotten big enough to kill her.

This isn't to scare you, just to understand that goiters aren't normal and that I encourage you to get the bottom of what is causing it. Our organs/glands don't swell to more then double their size because they are operating properly. They are trying to fix something. With modern medicine, the vast majority of goiters are fixable and full function and well being lurk just around the corner once you figure out what you need. Encourage your doctor to run blood tests to find out the cause of the swelling. If he refuses, find a new doctor.


----------

